# intel 3945 kernel fault



## rolle (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi there,
I have some problems with my Lenovo 3000c200 
Laptop, running 8.0-RELEASE-p2.
If i try to activate the WLAN(3945) #>'/etc/rc.d/netif restart' i get a kernel fault.

my rc.conf:

```
hostname="XXXXX.XXXX.XX"
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
keymap="german.iso"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a adaptive -b adaptive -n adaptive" 

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"

clear_tmp_enable="YES"

##### WLAN #####
#wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
#ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

my loader.conf:

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
atapicam_load="YES"

hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"

if_wpi_load="YES"
wpifw_load="YES"

#vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

my verbose dmesg:
http://pastebin.de/5059

and the fault.




I have reproduce this faul 3 times with same output. 
I can't dump the memory, because my swap partition is to small.

But when the two lines in the rc.conf are not commented out,
and after reboot, everything work like a charm.

Do you have any suggestion what i can do, to solve these issues?

regards rolle


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 3, 2010)

could you please post your entire wlan config?
I have the same wlan card and could try to reproduce it in here ...


----------



## rolle (Apr 3, 2010)

There's nothing special in there, just the 
standard stuff for WPA2 connection.

wpasupplicant.conf:

```
network={
        ssid="XXXXXX"
        psk="XXXXXXXXXX"
}
```
nothing else.


----------



## oliverh (Apr 3, 2010)

There are more:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/144898
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/142907

and so on.

I don't have such problems (panic) with it, but once in a while the connection dies and I have to restart it.


----------



## enclair (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the same problem.

But if I disable WPA, I don't have the kernel fault (it only disconnects, with a lot of "Beacon miss" in logs).


----------



## sammael2010 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the same problem, but if you choose the no acpi, option in the boot time, you will not have this problem.


----------



## andrnils (Apr 8, 2010)

I have the same problem on my T61p laptop. Loading that module is almost always instant kernel panic 

I could get a dump if that would be helpful.


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 8, 2010)

A backtrace would help.


----------



## andrnils (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll see if can get one. I updated to 8-stable, and it seems to have gotten less eager to panic. I'll let you know if I catch one.

@Rolle: Have you tried to catch a dump? I just did on machine with 6Gb ram and 4Gb swap, so it is possible. Or do you have a _very_ small swapdev? The default is some sort of 'minidump' ( mine was 1.8Gb ). I just added 
	
	



```
dumpdev="/dev/label/swap"
dumpdir="/var/crash"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf and then rebooted. Of course you need to substitue /dev/label/swap for your swapdevice


----------



## andrnils (Apr 8, 2010)

I did manage to catch one, restarting the network did the trick. This core is ~660Mb.


----------



## andrnils (Apr 8, 2010)

So I did a backtrace on the dump, which gave this output from kgdb. Hope this helps.

Best regards
andrnils


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm, I've seen this one before. Oh well, time to get some hardware.


----------

